# Outty 1000XT Snork Question



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

Anybody that has a snorkel on a 12 Outty 1000XT. If you could take a picture of how your CVT vent goes up the side near the motor/shifter rod it would be greatly appreciated.

As of right now Im unsure of what I want to do as far as snorkeling. Im really impressed with the 2 intake vents already being up just under the pod, and would really like to get the CVT exhaust up in the general area of the rest. 

I do 1% deep water riding so I doubt it would be worth it to do a full snork.

Thanks guys.


----------

